# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Parosphromenus sp.

## Emokidz

For a long time, I've found the group of cute little anabantoids called Parosphromenus (aka Liquorice Gourami) to be a fascinating little fish. And now that my exams are over, I thought I'd compile some pictures for knowledge sharing on these often unnoticed, underrated, yet beautiful little fishes.

The content has been taken and summarised from another forum link:
http://www.myguppy.net/guppy/forum.p...hread&tid=3829

Here is a summary of the different species of Paros:

_Parosphromenus tweediei_ 


_Parosphromenus sumatranus_


_Parosphromenus rubrimontis_



_Parosphromenus parvulus_ 




_Parosphromenus paludicola_ 




_Parosphromenus quindecim_ 




_Parosphromenus pahuensis_ 




_Parosphromenus ornaticauda_ 




_Parosphromenus nagyi_ 



_Parosphromenus linkei_ 



_Parosphromenus harveyi_ 




_Parosphromenus filamentosus_ 




_Parosphromenus deissneri_ 



_Parosphromenus bintan_ 




_Parosphromenus anjunganensis_ 



_Parosphromenus allani_ 




_Parosphromenus alfredi_ 



Hope you guys enjoyed looking through the pictures on these really beautiful fish. It's a shame that many of their populations in the wild are dwindling as the habitats they live in are increasingly destroyed. Sadly, these fish share the same habitats as many of the wild betta species. Which means a double decline in both populations.  :Sad:

----------


## |squee|

I agree they're beautiful. I kept a pair of Parosphromenus tweediei once early in my hobby, but I didn't know they only took live food. I was 17 or 18 then and I just left them to their fate in the small 1ft cube tank.

Months later when I did a rescape on that tank, both of them were still alive. Hardy fish  :Surprised:

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi,

Please acknowledge's the owner of picture and state whose and where the picture are taken from. 

Thanks

----------


## Swoop

Beautiful fishes...hardly seen them around though

----------


## Fendi

Very beautiful fishes indeed few years back bought a few p.tweediei from Azmi @ CF..very beautiful indeed..

sent from this useless phone using Tapatalk pro.

----------


## Fendi

Any one keen to go scooping for P.tweediei 
@ Pekan Nenas next wk? I'm in jb till wed.
sent from this useless phone using Tapatalk pro.

----------


## lucasjiang

Brings back fond memories of my 8 P. Alfredi which i kept long time ago. Sold them away as they were too troublesome, took only live food  :Sad:

----------


## illumnae

Managed to get mine to take pellets before...but it's been ages since I last kept these

----------


## Emokidz

Glad to see responses. I think these fish really are awesome tiny little fellas. Most of the pictures have the sources on them. Those without are parts of public domains or posted in other forums, not by the original owners. So I'm not too sure where to get the actual sources. Haha. If anyone does know, feel free to contribute.

----------


## Shi Xuan

Hi Bernard,

These fishes appear hard to come by as deemed & if they ever do, it's always males only. If you are really interested, you should try to contact some overseas Anabantoids breeders, maybe Mr. Hermanus or Mr. Tanaka?? If you don't know the latter, here's the link to his website;
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/medaka-ken/k.t/

The risk of shipping in live fishes privately is getting high recently due to custom clearance but do so only if you are desperate, otherwise, another way to acquire them is, yes, go up north to look for them in the wild. :Grin:  :Laughing: 

Anyway, I hope someone manages to acquire & breed them, they are pretty! :Grin:

----------


## Emokidz

From my knowledge, Hermanus does not carry paros - checked with him earlier this year. He does however carry a large variety of some very neat wild betta! Haha.

----------


## Mudskipper

Used to have some of these...forget which ones. But they were amazingly beautiful and lived very peacefully with in a community tank with several channoides and sparkling gouramis. Am tempted to recreate a comm tank for these guys if I can find some.

----------


## 900801

Out of all the beautiful species I´ve only kept nagyi, alfredi and tweediei . Very interesting and colorful the downside is their fries are little and are slow growers. They are also quiet fragile but once they are stabilise they can live for a long while. Adding on have kept some at room temperature and cooler water seems that the cooler doesn´t die that easily. Just my 2 cents  :Smile:  Shall go and check if i took some pictures of them.

----------


## Emokidz

Wow! Those 3 are some of the nicest IMO. Would love to keep them too. Haha

----------


## stormhawk

Licorice gourami are beautiful when fully settled in but in the LFS, you will not be able to make out the sexes or even the species as they are very easily stressed. Most of the species have been sold locally, usually under a different species. I find them fragile micro-predators that do not like dried foods. Had anjunganensis but that one was sold as deissneri.

----------


## similus

To bros who like showy fishes, paros are not your type. Kept some species before, but more than half of the time they are hiding.  :Opps:

----------


## Emokidz

Yes, they are a much more shy and demanding species to are for - requiring a species set up and dedicated care. Only under right conditions will they thrive.

----------


## zep_betta

you can buy nagyi on carousell sg

----------

